# km110



## slfd721 (Aug 27, 2015)

ok another question for ya,

im working on my km110 and the rod fall out of it, is there a clip that broke or is it a floating rod thats meant to come out?


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 27, 2015)

the rod should be hooked to piston on one end and the crank on the other


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 27, 2015)

unless you are taling about a push rod


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 27, 2015)

that is your engine manual


----------



## slfd721 (Aug 27, 2015)

i looked it up and i was referring to the "drive shaft" my apologies.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 28, 2015)

that is in this one


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 28, 2015)

Did u figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

